# HOW TO ATTACH BANDS !



## madeinviet (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey all,

I've got some solid (not hollow) rubber tubing, and I was wondering how I could be able to attach it to some string.

Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is how to attached flatband hope this will for tube too


----------



## madeinviet (Dec 6, 2013)

thank you for your help. Would you happen to know how to attach it to a string?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

madeinviet said:


> thank you for your help. Would you happen to know how to attach it to a string?


just knot the string to the band ? could you be a lil more specific as what you exactly mean by attaching it to a string ?


----------



## madeinviet (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to make a slingshot pistol, and I want a very secure way of fastening the string to the rubber. I'm guessing some sort of folding of the tubing etc.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Your bands are stamped is it just a ink stamp do you use normal ink or a special ink to stop it smudging?


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

http://melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_pouch.html

the first method, kink and tie.

is that what you meant?


----------



## madeinviet (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes,

Thank you all so much for your help


----------

